

[Ask HN] i am platform marketer to developers, what do you want to see? - beartime

i do email marketing to developers and i was hoping to be super honest and see what kind of ads (don&#x27;t smite me) or content you like to see in email marketing efforts. i am being vague here so please tell me your wins&#x2F;horror stories
======
zwiteof
Ads that appear as if they'd been proofread would be a good start.

------
ScottWhigham
Terms that I understand would be helpful. For example, what is a "platform
marketer"?

